# Baby allergic to all formulas



## Hulya (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi, my 4 months baby diagnosed milk allergy. He was put on Neocate. But when he drinks even little amounts, he vomits until emptying his stomach and a lot of regurtitation occurs and also eczama get worse. Vomiting continues while breastfeeding the day that I give him formula. This kind of vomiting never happened while breastfeeding. My breastmilk is so less that my baby can not put on weight. Pediatric GI specialist says it is imposible that baby can't tolerate it. So what is it? I heard about homemade- modular formula on USA foruma. Anybody has idea about that? What should I do?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

What area do you live? Can you get donor milk? Can you get a lactation consultant and a prescription for domperidone? Eats on Feets or Human Milk 4 Human Babies are groups that help people find breastmilk donors.


----------



## Hulya (Oct 7, 2015)

I saw your reply new. I live in Turkey. I can donate breastmilk but it has to be elimination diet,


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

There are some women on a dairy free diet that can donate. I dont know what the resources for milk sharing are in Turkey.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I also know a mom that saw a big difference in her baby by using goat milk formula. You can buy commercial goat milk formula or there are recipes you can make yourself. 

Probiotics can also help tummy troubles and eczema.


----------



## Itwasallyellow (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, having sensitivity issues with my 5 month old, trying Nat phos 6 and probiotics for babies, so far so good. Can get online. Also I've read plant based digestive enzymes have amazing effects but I'm trying them myself and getting them to baby via breast milk. Only started so I can't report yet. Not sure when you can give them direct but have a look, worth a try! Good luck.


----------



## eczemaliving (Mar 27, 2017)

*What to Feed Your Allergic Infant*

Infants can develop intolerance or allergy. Breastfed infants can show symptoms due to food proteins the mother eats passing through her body to her breast milk. Formula fed infants can show symptoms due to not tolerating the food proteins in infant formula.

*Food Intolerance*

Symptoms of infant food intolerance can vary, but may include colic, reflux or more severe spitting up.

*Food Allergy*

A food allergy occurs when the body's immune system sees a certain food as harmful and reacts by causing one or more symptoms. This is known as an allergic reaction.

Foods that cause allergic reactions are called allergens. Even a tiny amount of an allergen can cause a reaction. Allergic reactions usually occur after your child eats a food that she or he is allergic to.

*Symptoms of infant food allergy may include:*


bloody, mucousy stools
eczema
rash
hives
severe allergic reaction (anaphylaxis)
Breast Milk is Best

Breast milk provides optimal nutrition for an infant. Even babies with food allergies can benefit from breast milk. But, the mother may need some dietary restrictions, also known as an "elimination diet." Many women can continue to breastfeed if they remove allergens from their own diets.

*Formula Options for Infants with Food Allergies*

If breastfeeding isn't an option, what formula should you introduce to your baby that is showing signs of allergy or intolerance? Here are different types of formula available to you to discuss with your child's doctor.


Milk-Based Formulas (e.g. Similac® Advance® or Enfamil® Lipil®)
Milk-based formulas offer complete nutrition. But, babies sometimes develop an allergy or intolerance to the cow's milk protein in these formulas.
Soy Formulas (e.g. Isomil®, Prosobee® or Nestlé Good Start Soy®)
Soy formulas are no less allergenic than cow's milk-based formulas. Eight to 14 percent of infants with cow's milk allergy will react to soy. Some infants will develop proctocolitis or enterocolitis. The term enterocolitis refers to the inflammation of the GI tract, which includes both the small and large intestine (colon). The term proctocolitis refers to inflammation of the rectum.

If proctocolitis or enterocolitis occurs, 25 to 60 percent will react to soy formulas. For this reason, soy formulas are not recommended in the treatment of cow's milk allergy.

If your baby is showing signs and symptoms of a formula allergy, check with your child's doctor before switching to a new formula.

Thanks,
Nav


----------

